
Ask HN: Your ideal job search experience - codegeek
Job Search sucks. We all know that. Recruiters mostly suck. We know that too. Good ones are like needle in a haystack. Job Sites suck too (for the most part as they are a plain static list of skills which doesn&#x27;t tell you a whole lot). Most don&#x27;t list salary ranges and add shit like &quot;depends on experience&quot; which is as good as not saying anything.<p>This space is crowded. No doubt. Lot of people trying new things and then there is the Beast Linkedin. There are job aggregators like Indeed.<p>But we still know that something is broken. What will you be your ideal job search process and experience ?
======
Eridrus
Having to fill out web forms rather than just uploading a PDF will turn me off
applying unless I already really like your company.

